# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Dijete se odguruje iz jajeta, koju novu AS kupiti?

## Summers

Uskoro 1-godišnjak se nogama upire o naslon tako da se cijelo jaje pomakne i on doslovno stoji na stražnjem sjedalu a jaje mu je na leđima kao ruksak. Pričvršćena je pojasom, nemamo isofix.
Ima tek 8.5 kg i visinom mu još odgovara jaje.
Auto nam je star i nema isofix, je li ok da kupimo AS do 18kg koja se može montirati u oba smjera? Pretpostavljam da će mu dugo trajati budući da je dosta sitan za svoju dob. Postoji li takva opcija, a da nije potreban isofix?
Hvala!

----------


## Cathy

Evo, a ima i druge boje: https://www.magicbaby.hr/joie-autosj...-deep-sea.html

----------


## Summers

Hvala Cathy, gledali smo tu, ali nema baš dobre ocjene što se tiče sigurnosti. Nažalost mislim da nemamo puno drugog izbora.  :Sad:

----------


## Cathy

> Hvala Cathy, gledali smo tu, ali nema baš dobre ocjene što se tiče sigurnosti. Nažalost mislim da nemamo puno drugog izbora.


A imaš link na ocjene?
Baš me zanima kaj je loše.

----------


## Summers

Žao mi je što tek sad odgovaram, rijetko dolazim na forum.
https://www.autonet.hr/teme/predstav...dalica-062017/

Ovo sam našla za Joie every stage. Nisam uspjela naći ništa detaljnije. Znam da ADAC-ova testiranja imaju manu što redovito RF sjedalicama i onima bez isofixa daju manju ocjenu jer su kompliciranije za montažu, a to je bezveze, ali eto ipak me ovo brinulo.

----------


## Cathy

> Žao mi je što tek sad odgovaram, rijetko dolazim na forum.
> https://www.autonet.hr/teme/predstav...dalica-062017/
> 
> Ovo sam našla za Joie every stage. Nisam uspjela naći ništa detaljnije. Znam da ADAC-ova testiranja imaju manu što redovito RF sjedalicama i onima bez isofixa daju manju ocjenu jer su kompliciranije za montažu, a to je bezveze, ali eto ipak me ovo brinulo.


Hvala. :Smile: 
A koju ste na kraju kupili?

----------


## Summers

Axkid Minikid. Za sad smo zadovoljni. Ide u suprotnom smjeru do 25kg, ne znam hoće li toliko htjeti biti okrenut, ako ne, naslijedit će ju neko buduće dijete.  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> Axkid Minikid. Za sad smo zadovoljni. Ide u suprotnom smjeru do 25kg, ne znam hoće li toliko htjeti biti okrenut, ako ne, naslijedit će ju neko buduće dijete.


Super.  :Smile:

----------

